# Just in from Jamaica



## shadetree_1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Any idea what this is ? Jump in here Paul please! I was told it is Lignum Vitae

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't know what it is Joe but it sure is purdy.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 4, 2014)

I love where I can see the carved lettering on the side.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I love where I can see the carved lettering on the side.


 
If you buy a piece of wood there (this piece is 7" wide and 9" long and cost $5) and you pay a guy $10 to crave a shallow palm tree or something on it, then it's a souvenir with no export or import fees and you just throw it in your bag and get on the plane. And for $15 you have a fine piece of LignumVitae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 4, 2014)

Joe,
I have done the same thing with blue Mahoe. How about the smell-LV has a wonderful interesting smell and a greenish brown tint. My ganja man is LV from Jamaica

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 5, 2014)

Joe, i am a expert in LV. . Can you get some closeup photos


----------



## phinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Hm ... I THOUGHT I posted an answer to this yesterday. Second time in two days I seem to have not hit the "post reply" button after typing. Must be getting old.

Anyway, the grain and color in the end grain are consistent with LV but the bright yellow is a bit strange ... maybe not if it fades to brown fairly quickly.

I can't see any hint of interlocked grain in the face grain cut and that usually show up well in LF. Can you get a cleaned up shot of that surface (I'm agreeing w/ Tomislav that we need better pics).


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 6, 2014)

This is the best I can do Tom and Paul.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 6, 2014)

I think its Lv and i am looking at photos on my phone


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 6, 2014)

I think so too the hint of green tint and as Paul said the interlocking grain


----------



## phinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep, I think that's LV for sure. It pretty much HAS to be either that or verawood (a close relative) because those are the only two readily available woods with that color and that degree of obvious interlocked grain.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

I never seen verawood like that. That is some primo LV!


----------



## phinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I never seen verawood like that. That is some primo LV!


 
No, it's an inferior LV (it's also known as "Argentine LV"). You can see pics on my site. As far as I know, verawood has never been used as a replacement for LV in heavy duty jobs like the main rotor bearing in large ships.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

My understanding has for years been, that it's not actually LV at all. Sort of like saying honeylocust and black locust are close cousins when in fact they are not. Verawood looks nothing like what was posted at least none of the VW I have. But that doesn't mean it can't just that I never seen any like it. You have forgotten more about the two species about than I know so I stand to be corrected.


----------



## phinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> My understanding has for years been, that it's not actually LV at all. Sort of like saying honeylocust and black locust are close cousins when in fact they are not. Verawood looks nothing like what was posted at least none of the VW I have. But that doesn't mean it can't just that I never seen any like it. You have forgotten more about the two species about than I know so I stand to be corrected.


 
Yeah you're right. I state correctly on the site that they are NOT close cousins but I mis-spoke about that in this thread. The main similarity is in the interlocked grain which can give an identical look on face grain surfaces of the two. From what I've seen, the colors can also be quite similar greens and browns and the two woods can be hard to tell apart. The orange in the wood posted in this thread will turn brown. I can't say whether verawood and LV look the same when freshly cut (like the piece in this thread) 'cause I've never seen them that way. My samples of both are all seasoned and all have the same green and brown colors (and would, presumably, turn brown if I left them out in the light long enough)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

